
Lenovo’s ThinkPad X1 Extreme: 15“ Hex-Core, GTX 1050 Ti, 64GB RAM Under 4 Pounds - nsriv
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/08/lenovos-thinkpad-x1-extreme-hex-core-gtx-1050-ti-64gb-ram-under-4-pounds/
======
ncmncm
I bet it's 3840 x 2160, not 2840 x 2160.

What I want to know about a thing like this is how long it can go all out (on
1, 2, 3 ... N cores) before it gets throttled down to Celeron speed. My
experience has not been very encouraging, so far. But if it can run one core
at top speed indefinitely, that would be better than nothing.

------
Madmallard
They forgot this part: Heats up to 100c within 1 hour of heavy graphical
application usage since it has a 1050 within an 18mm thickness frame.

~~~
nsriv
The most comparable laptop on the market with the 1050ti Max-Q that I can find
are the Dell XPS 15 9570 i7 UHD (tapering width 11-17mm) and there are no
reports of overheating in that frame.

Lenovo also chose to go with a monohinge design for two fans and rear heat
dispelment, so temperatures should be in control for the most part. Time will
tell.

------
airstrike
From the comment section at Ars Technica, "the wired gigabit ethernet is a
custom port and dongle."

[https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-X](https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-X)
... -p/1590270

~~~
QasimK
If it is anything like the X1 Carbon 6th Gen (2018). The proprietary
port/dongle will block the adjacent USB port.

------
binmanthrowaway
I wish it was 13 inch. I need 13 incher with 32-64GB of RAM, 4k screen and
decent CPU.

~~~
kall1sto
wouldn't 4k on 13" be a bit of a overkill?

~~~
binmanthrowaway
No. I have good eyes and hate to see pixels.

